# Big Eddie Schultz



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Check out the latest Newsweek (2-21-05). Full page splash on Big Eddie. Sounds lile he's doing well in the bigtime.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I could give two shi*s about big ed :******:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

thats not that many ****s


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

defiently agree with you papapete, the more I listen to the guy at work the more I realize that Im a republican, that guy needs to get a life, and I would love for the day that somebody sets him in his place on air.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

that wasn't a very funny joke


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Interesting...I could say the same thing about those 3 turkeys on KFYR every day,which is why I don't listen to KFYR.

Talk about one sided non-human I got mine...screw you attitudes.

Limbaugh,Savage,and Hendry uke:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

You can tell that Ed is not from North Dakota. Ed's strength is that he does speak his piece. That is not always good in small town North Dakota. Ed is very good at marketing himself. You can't fault him for that! At one time he thought he was a pretty good hunter and fisherman but...


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I remember when he was the sports anchor on WDAY and they were giving him grief because he accidently shot his dog while hunting.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey I remember that!! It was right before Limbaugh became a druggy wasnt it?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow, nice life to Eddy bet he felt like a dumba$$, shooting his dog? Musta been ground poundin something


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow, somebody from ND does well and gets bashed for being a hit! Can anyone tell me if Eddy supported some of our issues concerning hunting here in ND?

Why is it some from North Dakota are jelous of those that make it big. I graduated With Josh D from "Vegas" and more people bash him than praise him, granted I don't think he is the best actor in the world but he is making some serious coin, and nailing some ....., like I said he is making some coin and I can't think of a nicer guy.

Eddy is a celeb, deal with it, so what if his motives were $ what are yours?
I have heard of a North Dakota work ethic I am starting to see a trend of North Dakota envy?

I like the fact that Eddy is a opinionated SOB North Dakota needs more people with opinions and are not afraid to say so then we wouldn't keep getting beat up with this BS legislation!

TC


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I used to love listening to Ed, when he actually talked about hunting and local issues. He is so out there now days, I can't hardly listen to him anymore.

Another thing about Ed is, he'll say anything to make a buck. He used to bleed bison......along come und with a contract......bison suck! He used to be a strong conservative utill there became too many conservative talk show hosts. He realized he could make more money by changing his values. :eyeroll:

Thats why i've turned the dial. 
papapete
:bartime:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Exactly!! Ed "the flip-flop turned Sioux supporter and liberal left-wing waco" Schultz.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

drjongy said:


> Exactly!! Ed "the flip-flop turned Sioux supporter and liberal left-wing waco" Schultz.


Being a Sioux alum, I am happy that he saw the light on that account! :lol:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Me too, but he only did it for the $$$$.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

tail chaser said:


> I graduated With Josh D from "Vegas" and more people bash him than praise him, granted I don't think he is the best actor in the world but he is making some serious coin, and nailing some ....., like I said he is making some coin and I can't think of a nicer guy.


Boy could we share some stories about JD. I played FB with him in college and hung out at his house too many nights. Great guy, great family. Visited him in NY when he was on the soap. Same ol' Josh.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> thats not that many ****s


Another astute observation.

So Ed made it big. Good for him, I don't agree with him but he is successful, can't fault him for that. I make my personal choice not to listen to him, and my life goes on.


----------



## golfer (Apr 22, 2004)

I used to listen to him all the time on KFGO, and agree with him almost none of the time, but he was entertaining. His new national show is unlistenable. I also quit listening to Rush years ago because of the constant ranting and raving. Both shows as far as I can figure, appeal only to those on the far side of either belief. If you listen to either show to learn or to gather information, they fail big time!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't listen to Eddie's national show (I have a few times), but I do tune into Rush every once and a while. They are both way out there. I enjoy listening to them only to keep up on big issues. I hear what they are talking about and then do my own research to determine how it affects my life, family, career, etc...

They really are more of an entertainment show than anything else.


----------

